# definição de would!



## fpe

galera quero tirar uma duvida..

would nao significa uma palavra no portugues mas sim um incremento que quando juntado à um verbo dá a ideia de pretérito imperfeito.. estou certo?

exemplo:

I would go = eu ia
I would like = eu gostaria
I would help = eu ajudaria

.. e assim por diante

Por favor, aguardo respostas


----------



## Vanda

Olá fpe, bem-vindo!




> would nao significa uma palavra no portugues mas sim um incremento que quando juntado à um verbo dá a ideia de pretérito imperfeito.. estou certo?
> exemplo:
> I would go = eu ia
> I would like = eu gostaria
> I would help = eu ajudaria


 
would é um auxiliar que corresponde ao nosso *futuro do pretérito* . De um modo simplista, pense nele como sendo a terminação *- ia* de nossos verbos (*verbo +ia*).
Usando seus exemplos:
eu iria  
eu gostaria
eu ajudaria 
sempre *would + verb :* would eat - comeria


----------



## nycphotography

I'm terrible with the subjuntive, but I think would also is used as a part of a subjuntive phrase (when combined with a conditional, either explicitly or implied).

He would be rich (if he would only work).

*EDIT *(per messages that follow):  It's also used for forming the conditional tense when combined with a subjunctive.  Just reverse the words, because I had it wrong wrong wrong.  :-(


----------



## Outsider

That second "would" sounds rather contrived, doesn't it? I never understood why English speakers like to think of "would" as a subjunctive...


----------



## nycphotography

Outsider said:
			
		

> That second "would" sounds rather contrived, doesn't it? I never understood why English speakers like to think of "would" as a subjunctive...


 
It's not so much what we would say, but rather it's how I was taught to understand the (romance) subjunctive tenses.

But then, I just did use it without realizing until I was done.  Do I sound contrived????


----------



## Outsider

I guess that's it, a way teachers use to explain the subjunctive in a language that has very little of it. It's understandable, but my fear is that it may cause confusion between the subjunctive and the conditional. 



			
				nycphotography said:
			
		

> It's not so much what we would say, but rather it's how I was taught to understand the (romance) subjunctive tenses. But then, I just did use it without realizing until I was done.  Do I sound contrived????


That is a conditional. 

_Não é que seja o que diríamos..._


----------



## Vanda

> It's understandable but my fear is that it may cause confusion between the subjunctive and the conditional.


 
Out,sabe que vc tem razão?! Sempre encontro alunos confundindo o subjuntivo com o condicional. E, pela dúvida de nosso patrício, também com outros tempos: imperfeito, por exemplo. 

_



Não é que seja o que diríamos...

Click to expand...

_Anyway, "nosso" Nycp  não o é, e ele sabe disto!


----------



## nycphotography

Outsider said:
			
		

> I guess that's it, a way teachers use to explain the subjunctive in a language that has very little of it. It's understandable, but my fear is that it may cause confusion between the subjunctive and the conditional.
> 
> That is a conditional.
> 
> _Não é que seja o que diríamos..._


 

AH AH AH.  What we would say (conditional), were we to say it (subjunctive).

So then I retract my FIRST statement above, and say instead that it (would) is also used for forming the _conditional_ tense.

Sorry.  I swear I will never understand why you need so many tenses.  egads.  ;-)


----------



## Vanda

> I swear I will never understand why you need so many tenses.


To make you mad!


----------



## Outsider

Vanda said:
			
		

> Out,sabe que vc tem razão?! Sempre encontro alunos confundindo o subjuntivo com o condicional. E, pela dúvida de nosso patrício, também com outros tempos: imperfeito, por exemplo.


E quando se junta a isso o facto de algumas pessoas aprendem espanhol antes de aprenderem português, e em espanhol o imperfeito do subjuntivo às vezes faz de condicional... Oh, my! 



			
				nycphotography said:
			
		

> AH AH AH.  What we would say (conditional), were we to say it (subjunctive).


You got the idea. 
In all fairness, it can be difficult to tell them apart. I can't think of a simple explanation of why we use the conditional, and not the subjunctive, in the sentence you wrote:

_It's not so much what we would say, but rather it's how I was taught to understand the (romance) subjunctive tenses._

I'm sure there is an explanation, but it must not be very straighforward.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Olá pessoal! Por incrível que pareça, o fpe também está certo ao dizer que quando juntada a um verbo, a palavra “would” dá a ideia de pretérito imperfeito. Porém, tudo depende do contexto. “Would” se usa em certos casos para descrever uma ação habitual no passado. Encontrei alguns exemplos:

_I still smile when I think about the crazy stories she *would tell* me._ 
"Ainda sorrio quando penso nas histórias malucas que ela me *contava*."

(Talking about a kitten) _I *would give* her__ softened dry food then on until she could eat the dry food better…But each day the force-fed amount of food was less and less. Very few times *would* she *keep* it down._

_I had an uncle that played a great role in my life as far as sports. Like I said, in the South we *would* always *play* like at three or four o'clock in the afternoon. I *would have to go* to school, and he *would do* my chores.

_Espero que não tenha complicado ainda mais.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Outsider said:
			
		

> I never understood why English speakers like to think of "would" as a subjunctive...


 Again, I don’t want to complicate things, but I guess they already are ..lol..but colloquially, “would” is used a lot as a subjunctive.  NycP gave a good example.  Here are some more that I found… 
_
If you _*would have given*_ me a chance, I would have done it then._
“If you would have given” would be translated as “Se você tivesse me dado…”
_
If only I _*would have known*_ what truly lay ahead of me, I would still make the same choice to become a mother._ 

_It would not have been a problem if they _*would have told*_ me that._


----------



## Outsider

But do those sentences sound natural, in English?


----------



## Brazilian dude

They are natural in spoken English but grammarians have cast aspersions on all of them.  They call it plupluperfect.  You'd be safer to say

_If you *had given* me a chance, I would have done it then._
_
If only I _*had known*_ what truly lay ahead of me, I would still make the same choice to become a mother._ 

_It would not have been a problem if they _*had told*_ me that._

Brazilian dude


----------



## Outsider

Thanks. I guess it's my acquaintance with English that is too academic.


----------



## Juca

Em geral tento não vincular o tempo verbal ao seu nome, mas sim aos seus significados (normalmente mais de um). Isso porque acho que alguns nomes são confusos. 

que/se eu tivesse = imperfeito do subjuntivo

Se eu tivesse um carro no ano passado, teria viajado até sua cidade.
Ah, se eu tivesse um carro!
Se eu tivesse um carro no ano que vem, iria passear muito.

Nunca entendi bem porque _tivesse_ é imperfeito ou que ser imperfeito ajuda no uso do tempo verbal.

Outro caso, o particípio passado:

Sou amado.

Não há nada de passado no *amado*. Sou amado hoje.

O nome vem do nome do tempo em latim, língua na qual *amor* significa sou amado e *amatus sum* significa fui amado, isso porque *amatus* é participio passado mesmo.

Existem outros casos confusos além desses.


----------



## Outsider

Juca said:
			
		

> Em geral tento não vincular o tempo verbal ao seu nome, mas sim aos seus significados (normalmente mais de um). Isso porque acho que alguns nomes são confusos.
> 
> que/se eu tivesse = imperfeito do subjuntivo
> 
> Se eu tivesse um carro no ano passado, teria viajado até sua cidade.
> Ah, se eu tivesse um carro!
> Se eu tivesse um carro no ano que vem, iria passear muito.
> 
> Nunca entendi bem porque _tivesse_ é imperfeito ou que ser imperfeito ajuda no uso do tempo verbal.


Parece-me que a ideia é que uma condição imaginária ("se eu tivesse") equivale a uma condição hipotética no passado, que acabou por não se realizar. Repare que na oração principal tem o chamado futuro do pretérito; portanto, está a falar do passado.



			
				Juca said:
			
		

> Outro caso, o particípio passado:
> 
> Sou amado.
> 
> Não há nada de passado no *amado*. Sou amado hoje.
> 
> O nome vem do nome do tempo em latim, língua na qual *amor* significa sou amado e *amatus sum* significa fui amado, isso porque *amatus* é participio passado mesmo.
> 
> Existem outros casos confusos além desses.


O particípio passado aparece normalmente nos tempos chamados perfeitos, isto é, aqueles que indicam que a acção já se concretizou no momento _de que se fala_. Por exemplo, se eu disser "Amanhã serei amado", quer dizer que se eu esperar até amanhã _já terei começado_ a ser amado. Digamos que é um "passado do futuro".
Pela mesma ordem de ideias, se "é amado", quer dizer que começou a ser amado em algum tempo anterior ao presente.


----------



## Juca

Suas explicações são muito interessantes, Outsider.  É uma bela defesa (a primeira que vi) dos nomes "imperfeito" e "particípio passado" para os exemplos que dei. Acho-as um pouco forçadas, mas gostei. Em outras palavras, me convenceram. 

Obrigado.


----------

